# Wood burning cooking ranged



## Sharoncf (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi does anyone have a wood burning cooking range (not pellets). If so how efficient is it. I have been talking to a friend who lives in France and they have stoves that are very efficient. I am just wondering if the same is available here


----------

